# WASHING VINYL SIDING



## flyingcow (Apr 1, 2012)

Would like to wash my white vinyl. Got some dust and dirt on it, plus it's a little green in some places. Two story. I have a kick azz pressure washer, but I'd like to use just a hose. Got long wash poles plus the ability to go up on a lift. Well, on my tractors FEL. Tons of water and pressure. What a good cleaner to use?


----------



## coaly (Apr 1, 2012)

Diluted bleach works for me. And it's cheap. Careful around plants and wood decks - unless you want to lighten the wood back to original. The pressure washer forces water under things where it's not supposed to go with normal rain.


----------



## fossil (Apr 1, 2012)

I had off-white vinyl siding on my house in Virginia, part of which had a second story on it.  It got to looking just as you described.  I used my pressure washer, first with some commercial cleaner made just for that purpose, then (before buying any more of that) I tried it with water only.  Worked like a charm...water alone did every bit as good a job as water with the cleaning stuff.  I worked from ladders, so I was generally directing the stream downward...to avoid forcing water up in between the siding laps.  Worked for me, house turned out looking clean as a whistle.  I didn't even consider using just a garden hose...don't think I would have gotten as good a result.  Rick


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 1, 2012)

That was my thought about the pressure washer. I can dial down my pressure(from 1800lbs at 4 gals a minute) and crank the heat up. It'll run 200+ degree water. I understand the issues using a pressure washer, and like you did i can go down ward direction. Having the hot water will be a huge plus. When i get set up i will just try the water first. As long as I stay back a bit should be alright.

Many yrs ago i brought my pressure washer over to my BIL's. He was stripping paint off of wood siding. I got it all hooked up and grabbed my only tool i wanted to use. A cold beer. Handed him the unit, have fun. Only once his wife hollered something about water running down the  the wall and ceiling. I then grabbed me another beer and stood way back. He only had the one mishap, all was well.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 1, 2012)

I just used a product that you mix with water and spray on and let Mother Nature take its course. I wish I had before pics. Its says it takes like 30 days to wash it all off. But within just 2 weeks the Green is gone and only a slight shadow of where it was remains. Im hoping in 2 more weeks thats gone. 

I was skeptical. But its working. I also sprayed it on the bottom portion of my deck (green also) and it looks like regular wood.

I too have a Kick A$$ pressure washer w/ a Honda engine. I normally pressure wash the house and deck yearly. But may not have to use it so much. At least for this job.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 1, 2012)

I'll check it out Dexter. Thanks.


----------



## fossil (Apr 1, 2012)

Just as a point of reference, I used to have a weekend place out on the Shenandoah River when we lived in Virginia. This was a cedar-sided structure that hadn't been taken care of for many years. The west end was in the worst shape, as that's the direction from which the weather typically came. I wanted to clean & refinish the place. I started by pressure washing, using water only. The results were striking, as you can see in the pic. After washing & thorough drying time, I applied a semi-opaque cedar stain to the whole thing, with a really dark brown trim color. I was really proud of how it turned out...and I'll never do anything like that again.    Rick


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 1, 2012)

I'd second the bleach and soap mix.  I spray some version of the mix in a pressurized garden sprayer, let it sit for a while, and then rinse it off.


----------



## smoke show (Apr 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I just used a product that you mix with water and spray on and let Mother Nature take its course.


 
Oh sure, now you reveal the secret after I scubbed the entire damn house...


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2012)

velvetfoot said:


> I'd second the bleach and soap mix. I spray some version of the mix in a pressurized garden sprayer, let it sit for a while, and then rinse it off.


This right here.  Water, bleach and cheap liquid laundry detergent.  Apply, let sit for a bit and wash off.


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 2, 2012)

Jags said:


> This right here.  Water, bleach and cheap liquid laundry detergent.  Apply, let sit for a bit and wash off.



How many parts of water, bleach, and detergent?  I normally use a standard wash and use the pressure washer, but I am always wanting to try something new or "cheaper" than the cleaners that are $30 a gallon. !!


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> How many parts of water, bleach, and detergent? I normally use a standard wash and use the pressure washer, but I am always wanting to try something new or "cheaper" than the cleaners that are $30 a gallon. !!


1 part bleach, 1 part soap, 5 parts water.  Dunno really, I just pour the junk in, but that should be a starting point you can adjust to your needs (i.e. green stuff growing - maybe more bleach.  Dirty - maybe more soap, etc).


----------

